# Emulators for xbox 360...



## Wozski (Mar 27, 2011)

I have seen its possible on youtube to have emulators of old skool consoles ( pc engine, snes, snk) and mame etc.
But how is it done??
Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

You won't find decent emulators for modern consoles.

Despite the hardware now in PC's being much more powerful than all the old consoles (SNES etc) you need quite a powerful modern PC to run them properly.

For 360 and PS3 you will need to wait until probably 2015 to get a half working emulator.

If you want to play 360 games, buy a Xbox 360.


----------



## Wozski (Mar 27, 2011)

I think you misread my post.
I have a 360, but want to play old skool games on it


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

You will likely need a modded 360 as a starter then find the necessary downloads and ROMs.


----------



## Wozski (Mar 27, 2011)

ok is there a walkaround??


----------

